# Game #54: Los Angeles Lakers (43-10) @ Golden State Warriors (19-35) [2/18]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They're so undersized - kick some *** tonight!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

should be a track meet LO should get 25 rebounds tonight. Gasol and LO should control this game. Fisher is gonna get murdered tonight as will Luke but should be entertaining.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd be shocked if we lost this.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

GS by 14


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

CPIII said:


> GS by 14


Of course; anyway our size is going to dominate them, Kobe will do his thing, and hopfully Luke doesn't embarass the city of L.A. more then a few times tonight.

Lakers by 20.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

always underestimating the GS.

how many times do they need to prove others wrong.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

CPIII said:


> always underestimating the GS.
> 
> how many times do they need to prove others wrong.


I don't know, maybe once?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CPIII said:


> always underestimating the GS.
> 
> how many times do they need to prove others wrong.


We're not underestimating them, but we've already beaten them twice this season. Why shouldn't we have confidence that we can do it again, especially with Biedrins out for them?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CPIII said:


> GS by 14


I actually agree. 

But not by quite that many. They haven't played since last Thursday, we're playing the second of a back to back. GS always gives us a challenge on their floor. All bad signs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> I don't know, maybe once?





> The Lakers are 17-3 in their last 20 overall games against
> Golden State but had two win streaks against the Warriors snapped last season: a 9-game
> overall win streak against Golden State snapped 12/14/07 at ORACLE Arena and a 9-game
> home win streak vs. Golden State snapped 3/23/08 at STAPLES Center.


-Lakers.com


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke is playing well to start the game which is good to see. 5 assists on all 5 field goals thus far. That's always a great thing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did Stephen Jackson really just make that? What the ****?

And Odom - stay seated on the bench and shut up. That was an unnecessary technical foul.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Worst possible beginning.

Gasol is playing like a sissy, we can't hold onto the ball even when all we've had to do about three times is pick it up and lay it in, and we aren't playing any defense.

25 points for GS already...that's sad.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you... Randolph is ballin on the boards/glass


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mamba with the 360 jam!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamal Crawford is on fire - 14 points already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar to Kobe for the alley-oop! And then Farmar to Gasol on the fast break!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bull**** - that was not a charge.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

While we have given up WAY too many points right now, at least we're keeping up with them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

34-30 Warriors after one quarter - our defense needs to play a million times better.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm really not sure what's worse - our defense or the officiating.

That charge on Powell was one of the worst charge/blocks I have ever seen. Could that have been any more obvious? Ellis was moving and in the restricted area. Pretty clear that that official has some sort of vendetta against the Lakers. LOL...all his calls have gone against us. 

Powell is playing really well right now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HAHA! Now that official called 3 seconds on us. Pretty quick count there...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, this is insane.

I don't care how many points the Warriors average. They are garbage and shouldn't be shooting like 70%.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Josh Powell is showing Phil Jackson that he deserves more minutes. 4/4 shooting for 8 points and 5 rebounds already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> OK, this is insane.
> 
> I don't care how many points the Warriors average. They are garbage and shouldn't be shooting like 70%.


They're actually shooting 56%, but yeah, they're hitting all their shots right now. It has to stop at some point, right? Somebody put a body on Anthony Randolph.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Both teams are 18/32. Difference? They have four more 3's and four more free throws made.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Warriors are 6/7 from 3-point range - maybe it's time we guarded the perimeter a little better?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good Lord, Sasha blows.

Put Kobe and Odom in!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beautiful jumper by Kobe. So pretty.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can tie it up after the Odom dunk + foul - looks like Jackson was poked in the eye.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It sure doesn't feel like it, but we're actually shooting a better percentage from the floor than Golden State.

Where the hell has everyone been lately for the game threads? Our game threads have sucked lately.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After we tied it, it goes right back to a 6-point lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

68 points given up at the half? It's a season high, and quite frankly, absolutely unacceptable. At least we're right there with them. 68-62 Warriors at the half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So does anyone think we'll play even an ounce of defense in the 2nd half?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

play some defense please!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamal Crawford and Ronny Turiaf have both yet to miss from the floor.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

*random pop-in


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the sick block!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like Odom is letting Anthony Randolph of all people to get in his head.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

^ i know right? Odom just doesn't play well with his emotions on his sleeve. Damn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a frustrating game thus far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So let me get this right - Kobe's only been to the free throw line ONCE tonight and it was because of a defensive 3 second call? Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How in the bluest of blue hells are the Warriors out-rebounding us right now?


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

What I don't get is why Kobe isn't joining in the Shooting frenzy.. stop being an assist man..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CPIII said:


> What I don't get is why Kobe isn't joining in the Shooting frenzy.. stop being an assist man..


He's taken the 2nd most shots in the game - what do you want him to do?


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess I'm wanting him to actually take control of the game. I'm looking for a 50 pt game, tbh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stephen Jackson gets a technical foul, and Kobe misses the free throw. Great.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now's not the time to start missing free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's finally getting to the free throw line because of a personal foul! :clap:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe!!!


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

****ing sick.. simple as that.. fuking sick..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone seeing the lineup the Warriors are using? Ellis/Crawford/Bellinelli/Maggette/Jackson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

94-92 Warriors after the 3rd quarter. Should be one hell of a 4th quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Finally have the lead again after the Ariza layup!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit - stop giving up WIDE OPEN THREES!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Serious question: Is there anything good about Sasha right now?

The guy is a cancer.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ARIZA for TWO THREES!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love Trevor Ariza.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom coming up big in these final minutes - great to see after he struggled most of the night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clear path foul on the Warriors! Free throw and the ball and we're up 6!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe has to be one of, if not, the least respected of the "superstars" when it comes to getting foul calls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MVP chants at Oracle! Now you can do your "Big Balls" dance, Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I think POTG should go to Kobe, Gasol or Ariza.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good win - although we didn't play defense at all, we played well enough and I guess that's all that matters right now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Kobe is getting jobbed with the calls he continuously gets hit going to the cup and on his jumper. 

I think he's the POTG with his shot blocks wow. Well maybe Ariza with the big 3's. 

This is a very very good win tough game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

oh and BTW Lamar odom is playing his ****ing *** off. Games like this normally would have been a bad night but LO has playing with so much intensity he just fought and fought and got it done big props to LO.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom may not have pulled down 20 boards, but the guy was big in the end.

But Kobe is POTG tonight. Some huge blocks, a couple FU daggers, etc.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

great come back. Like Mark Jackson said.. Beating the Lakers is a 48 minute venture. Bad teams, or flawed teams always fold in the end. I like how we were able to take control at the end there. But honestly, tho, Kobe gets hit so much.. its obvious to me that when he goes up for a layup and misses so horribly, there's gotta be something wrong with that.. Do the refs not realize that when he misses a layup and doesn't hit the rim there must have been contact? I mean they give almost everyone else calls but there must be something about Kobe that the refs don't like.

Anyways, great win, good game, and when Odom threw Randolph off his back I laughed my *** off


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Serious question: Is there anything good about Sasha right now?
> 
> The guy is a cancer.


lol come on now he's a more willing passer this year. sure he's not making as many threes but i like his approach to the game more than last year.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Serious question: Is there anything good about Sasha right now?
> 
> The guy is a cancer.



Even though his shot has been off all year, he plays hard-nosed defense and doesn't turn the ball over. I know he's not exactly earning his new contract but it's not like we have someone else at this time that can do better than him.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow the games threads have been completly empty the last few games, Basel was talking to himself for four pages with the occasional drop in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Wow the games threads have been completly empty the last few games, Basel was talking to himself for four pages with the occasional drop in.


Yeah. 

I have no idea where everyone is during the game threads - they used to be far more active.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Basel said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I have no idea where everyone is during the game threads - they used to be far more active.


I'll come on more and be your friend Basel. :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KoBeUrself said:


> I'll come on more and be your friend Basel. :cheers:


Great success! :biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KoBeUrself said:


> I'll come on more and be your friend Basel. :cheers:


Basel could use a friend.


----------

